# SKYKIT, enough is enough, last chance



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Anyone know how to get hold of skykit?

Rob, contact me and sort out the situation please, I have been unbelievably patient with you, I don't want to have to tell everyone here what the story is.

Do what you know you have to do and nothing more will be said, really sorry it's come to this but you leave me no choice.

Rob


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

rob
if you need a hand with anything give me a call.

this is fookin disgraceful


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dude,

he's not been on here for nearly 2 months

last activity: 26th February 2007 01:03 PM

have you got his email/tel no any other point of contact?


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

c'mon, spill the beans. a few of us are a little intrigued behind your unanswered calls for him to contact you!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sorry, I'm hoping someone here knows him and contacts him before it comes to that, I just can't believe how such a simple thing thats been promised a million times still hasn't happened. :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

didn't davewilkins know a mate of a mate of his?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

would also be better to post it in the right section,and not the members gallery area as more people will see those sections


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

My mate that I speak to about once a week used to be a business partner with Rob. last time I mentioned this issue to him, he said that he would prefer not to get involved (due to what had happened to him in the past) but luck would have it that Rob contacted him and he told him to check on here.
I spoke to my mate last week but forgot to mention this thread and am sure that he will not want to get involved yet again.
I think that he will say that he does not want to get involved in Robs affairs as it always seems to end up like this (as it did for me). I feel sorry for you Rob (RIPS) and hope it get resolved and if I do get to contact Rob, I will mention this for you.
Dave


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thanks, if anyone knows Rob and is prepared to contact him and let him know that I have run out of patience and that he has a week to sort it out before I go further I'd apreciate it.

Do a guy a good deal and look where it gets you,


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Oooh I would love to know what this is all about.... lol


Its like an episode of 24


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

PM sent to rob @ RIPS...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

GTRSTILL said:


> Oooh I would love to know what this is all about.... lol
> 
> 
> Its like an episode of 24


Ooooh, 24's on tonight!!!


----------



## skilvia (Oct 16, 2006)

I, too, have had problems with skykit, PM sent.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

skilvia said:


> I, too, have had problems with skykit, PM sent.




Oh Sh6t


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

hope this matter gets sorted out makes you wonder what the world is coming to when you shit on your own 

someone try,s to help someone out and gets it thrown back in there face and rob sounds a very decent chap to me and am sure others would agree that he would help anyone out and this is how he gets repaid 

best of luck with this matter


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

looks to me like this skykit thinks a big amount of water between him and these guys will keep him and the issue apart. hope it sorts out.

i had a problem with a trader on the vr6oc. he built up a good repor over 6 months selling items at a cracking price then offered supercharger kits on a group buy. minimum of 20. we all paid up. goods never arrived. ended up me and some rather large guys making a visit to his address to get me money back 6 months later.


----------



## skilvia (Oct 16, 2006)

I really dont know what the deal is with them. Tim (who runs skykit in the US) is a overall nice guy who seem genuine about getting our money/cars, but Rob on the other hand just stalls. Im not saying anything real negative to give them a chance to redeem themselves.

Thomas.


----------



## skilvia (Oct 16, 2006)

bump, any news?? Me and my buddy are still waiting on checks that are supposed to be shipped to us. We have been tracking them, but they havent arrived yet.

Thomas.


----------



## AZR-33 (Apr 4, 2007)

Let me get this straight. It sounds like you put your faith in the word of a company that is illegally importing GT-R's into the United States, and you are surprised when they try to evade you?

Rob, I love the work you do on the Skylines, really it is artwork, but I can't believe you had any dealings with sky-kit, it amazes me.

And yes, Sky-kit Skylines are Illegal (federally) I can quote the statute they are in violation of if you would like, or just ask tyndago.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

this gets more and more intresting as the days go on


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

AZR-33 said:


> Rob, I love the work you do on the Skylines, really it is artwork, but I can't believe you had any dealings with sky-kit, it amazes me.


As you have absolutly no idea what "dealings" I may have had with Skykit I'm not sure how you can be so amazed and really give me no credit for running my business in a professional manor??  

Do you honestly think I'd be involved in any 'shady' dealings to do with skylines with the reputation I have worked so hard to get?? :GrowUp: 

I'm in no way involved in importing or exporting cars with Rob, in fact he purchased an engine from me, paid most of the money, and me, being the guy who belived Rob to be trustworthy sent his engine with some money still owing on it as he assured me he'd paid the balance the day I sent the motor, stupid thing to do I know, he's now spoiled it for everyone.

He owes me money for the balance of my engine he has since on-sold.

Now how AMAZED are you? _1_


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about this Rob. I hope you manage to sort this out even if you have to go through legal channels. 

It's a bad day for the forum when this sort of thing happens, especially to a trader who offers such a brilliant service. Good luck, Rob.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

harris2182 said:


> ended up me and some rather large guys making a visit to his address to get me money back 6 months later.


I have been offered this "service" by a number of people and just for now I've declined, I just hope Rob gets his arse into gear before I change my mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I bought a front sump and diff from him, never recieved it.

His ebay ID is Plinney1 so no-one bid on his stuff.

I'll be filing a CCJ against him next week.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Funnily enough, his last ebay feedback is:-

Never recieved item, never bothered to get in contact. Dont buy off them.

TBH, if it were me i'd go round there and take what i was owed. what a [email protected]


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

^^^^^ That was me.

He sent an email back saying he will refund me in the next few days, he said the item had been lost in the post.

I paid £30 delivery for it, so it should have been sent courier for that and would have cost £20 with a tracking number.

Personally I think he is lying, but I dont care, just want my money back.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

if you dont get your money back, post his address so i can send him a dog turd in the post.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Will do, I have his bank details aswell.

Just incase he tries to sell something under a different name.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> if you dont get your money back, post his address so i can send him a dog turd in the post.


''greetings from GTRoc''

:clap:


----------



## skilvia (Oct 16, 2006)

he still owes me and a buddy either $30k or 2 gtr's that skykit is supposed to have for us. $30k is enough to force being paid back.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I think going to see him and breaking his legs is a stupid thing to do but if you go visit him and talk to him and get a straight answer and some writen evidence of when he will pay up etc.

Thats just my 2p's worth.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

To be fair, a couple of days ago I did get a part payment from Rob, long time comming but it shows he is making an effort, still more money owed so I hope he gets it sorted soon so I can put all this behind me.

Rob


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

You are too nice for your own good Rob....


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Really feel for you guys that have fallen into this guys trail of devastation. I think its a disgrace that people like that come here and potentially ruin lives, all for personal greed and with a total disregard for others. 
I really hope all the bad luck and grief catch this guy up very soon, and i hope it makes him miserable for the rest of his selfish pathetic life.


----------



## skilvia (Oct 16, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Really feel for you guys that have fallen into this guys trail of devastation. I think its a disgrace that people like that come here and potentially ruin lives, all for personal greed and with a total disregard for others.
> I really hope all the bad luck and grief catch this guy up very soon, and i hope it makes him miserable for the rest of his selfish pathetic life.


man...i hear that. Me and my firend have been after him forever regarding our cars we ordered. I hope it gets settled soon, having so much money tied up with this deal is eating away at us. We just want something to show for our $30k. Good to hear you got something back Rob.

Thomas.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If so,i would take a cheap flight and do a week holidays(with some friends in the area where he lives) and for sure i would ruin his life with whatever i could(because your not really believing that he will sort that out)


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

sounds like this guy is a snake
hope you get it sorted


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

SKY-KIT is a SCAM!!!!!!!!!! - FreshAlloy.com Forums


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

I got my parts from him, took a while and some action


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Ah.......... Rob Timms, also previously known as Torque Sport, Torque Shop amongst other names no doubt. I had dealings with him when he was on SXOC a few years ago under the user name of Rob Wastegate


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Sad, I got scammed pretty damn good by a [email protected] much the same way!

All the best, and if you can, sue him and put him in to such financial stress that he hangs him self from the bloody rafters! 

Scammers, should be shot, nuff said!


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

Rob Timms posted his new "business address" in 2004 on the sxoc.
3 sycamore court
moor street
spondon
derby
de21 7ea

Not sure if its still valid but might help someone here.

Tony


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

i see a pattern happening here peeps. 

he`s also known as Robert isacc aka ultimate tune on vr6oc or ultimate on rx7 club 

he has scammed thousands from vr6oc. will find the link


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

The VR6 Owners Club: Search


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

scroll down the page. 
different address same person though.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ultimate Tune Robert & Marie Isaac 11 Vernon Drive Spondon Derby De21 7pg United Kindom (44) (0) 1332722472

here`s his phone number


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

That phone number doesn't work. I was gonna pretend to be a heavy  and give him some s**t.


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Ronin was another trading name that he used on SXOC.

With ripping off so many people over the years, I am surprised that he is still able to walk.........


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

It does seem like he got about doesnt it? Trouble is he will carry on doing it too until people turn up and sort him out because no one will get involved. If theres a search party going i'm in. I hate this type of scum i really do.


Tony


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't organise anything on-line, if the scumbag S**tkit see's this forum, and you go ahead with this, s**tkit can get your ass hole raped by the police.
So go covert and use phones.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

that phone number did work as he tried scamming me for 2300 for a supercharger for a vr6 golf i had. i told him i was gonna be at his house with my large friends to do him and his house over. i got my money back.

he knew i wasn`t messing around as i described his street and said i`ve already been to look around. google map is great!!!!


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

there is a lad on vr6oc that i believe knows him quite well. i`ll see if he`s got a contact number


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

https://secure.creditgate.com/search/search.aspx?AP=Current&CompanyID=1105576501&CompanyType=O

maye getting this credit report on him will get more details


----------



## Scram (Aug 13, 2007)

*Skykit*

Hey Everyone,
I'm a noob, but am located in the U.S. I heard through the grape vine that Sky Kit ran into a problem with U.S. Customs and much of their merchandise was seized and they were also fined an additional $25K on top of that. If this is true, it may be that some of your items probably got caught up in that. What I'm stating here is just a rumor, and nothing I've personally confirmed and I'm not sure how to confirm this info as I don't know Rob or Tim you mention in the posts. But I have heard of Sky Kit before. Anyway, you all sound like fellow GTR enthusiasts and I really hope you all can recover your funds and/or merchandise but if what I heard is true, it will probably take some time. If you need a contact on this side of the Atlantic, I'd be happy to try and do some research if you guys can give me some basic info to begin. Cheers.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Sounds like time to get the Fuzz involved.


----------



## skilvia (Oct 16, 2006)

Scram said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I'm a noob, but am located in the U.S. I heard through the grape vine that Sky Kit ran into a problem with U.S. Customs and much of their merchandise was seized and they were also fined an additional $25K on top of that. If this is true, it may be that some of your items probably got caught up in that. What I'm stating here is just a rumor, and nothing I've personally confirmed and I'm not sure how to confirm this info as I don't know Rob or Tim you mention in the posts. But I have heard of Sky Kit before. Anyway, you all sound like fellow GTR enthusiasts and I really hope you all can recover your funds and/or merchandise but if what I heard is true, it will probably take some time. If you need a contact on this side of the Atlantic, I'd be happy to try and do some research if you guys can give me some basic info to begin. Cheers.


Well, i really don't care what they do at this point to try and retaliate themselves. They took over $13k of just my money, not including any of my friends. I dont trust anything they tell me. They have lied the whole way, sent us fake shipping documents, and now, checks that bounce. The bank charged me another 100 bucks to attempt to deposit this check and these bastards dont even have the honor of saying "don't bother cashing them, theres no money in there". 
So both me and a few buddies of mine in the same boat are getting together a plan of action. 
For all i know Tim or Robert can just start a new username and post shit on here to try and back themselves up, so i dont know who i can trust here. This situation really sucks and i would really like it to be over, whatever the consequences.
Thomas.


----------



## skilvia (Oct 16, 2006)

The VR6 Owners Club: Forums / Parts, Suppliers and Companies / ULTIMATETUNE is not an authorized reseller of C2Motorsports Products........

This will take you a hour or so to read, but takes you through a whole process with that A$$hole. Im in contact with a couple of those guys that money is owed, and cooking up a plan of action. We will not stop until we are refunded.


----------

